
Tumor-killing virus nearly doubles survival time of brain cancer patients - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/tumor-killing-virus-nearly-doubles-survival-time-of-brain-cancer-patients/
======
jakeogh
Paul Davies[1] on FQXi talks about using viruses:
[http://traffic.libsyn.com/fqxipodcast/Physics_of_Cancer.mp3](http://traffic.libsyn.com/fqxipodcast/Physics_of_Cancer.mp3)

From:
[http://fqxi.org/community/podcast/2014.10.02](http://fqxi.org/community/podcast/2014.10.02)
(extended version of this interview available)

[1] [http://cancer-insights.asu.edu/2012/02/is-cancer-an-
ancient-...](http://cancer-insights.asu.edu/2012/02/is-cancer-an-ancient-
throwback/)

------
msie
So I see this and I wonder if Gord Downie (a beloved musician in Canada with
terminal brain cancer) will get access to this treatment. But my cynical self
says no. Not to put him above anyone else less famous and fighting brain
cancer. Just wondering.

